# admission in medical colleges of Sindh (pakistan)



## ana rao (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello... 
if any student from punjab wants to get admission in any (government sector) Medical college in Karachi or Sindh, then what's the procedure of it? how can we apply and what about their entry tests????#confused


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

may be by nomination boards....not sure


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

heyy..!!
i'll be applying in 2013...please could someone brief me with the stages (tests n interviews) i have to go through and also please guide me as to when and how should i start applying..??

P.S- i will be applying in Sindh as a local student (karachi)


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

Its become very very tough for a student from Punjab to get admitted in public sector medical university in sindh or Karachi.... As the admission form terms and regulations are tough


----------

